# Why get custom insoles?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

To bad those look like Sorefoot I mean Surefoot.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Too bad you're wrong! They're made by the French company Sidas (a nation obsessed by their feet).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Still the Amfit system I can tell by the plastic they use. Great for hard boots or ski boots horrible for a snowboard boot they don't have enough flex and give in them.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Still the Amfit system I can tell by the plastic they use. Great for hard boots or ski boots horrible for a snowboard boot they don't have enough flex and give in them.


BA in your experience what would you recommend for a snowboard boot?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You need something with a softer foam and a dual density posting foam that flexes with the sole of the snowboard boot.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Any brands or models that stand out as a good choice or are they all fairly similar?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Last year I went and got a pair of the Dr Sholls. The kind you get when you stand on that machine and do a few balance tests then it tells you which sole to get. I had them in my boots all season and they felt great. 

Just and option.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input Sass....


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya on the issue of being too rigid, luckily not the case here.

The rear part of these is fairly solid enough to support the arch without deforming - but the lighter material that you see the forefoot made out of is reasonably flexible, enough to allow it to flex with the foot. No problem roll onto the toes of the boot, they move fine for that, you could fold this in two if you really tried.

They feel about the right balance between support and flex. The fitting was done by standing (maybe sitting I cant remember) with feet on deformable pillows, then the insoles heated placed on the (somehow now solid) pads and feet back on top until set.

Anyway, this isn't an advert for that brand/type, I'm sure there are better systems. The point is that the it should be obvious to people with problem (or even 'normal' feet) why it's worth bothering with customs at all.

Let's look at the cost too..

Customs insoles price: 85€ (and the guy added some shaped foam behind heal of the liner for free at the same time).

Total cost: €140€

Why more?? Because I bought a pair of Gamechangers first. They are sat gathering dust. I paid out for them then had to get customs done anyway, they were literally a waste of money.

Not knocking Gamechangers particularly here, they will be ok for some people - just be aware of any aftermarket insoles limitations. And if you have difficult feet, don't be tight. It will cost you more in the long run.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

*post your prices with your rec's on this one.*

how much were those sass? how bout yours slush? EDIT: what is that in US dollars?

so here's the real deal:

everyone's foot is different. slush puppies foot obviously has a really high arch.. maybe too high for an aftermarket, although there really are _alot_ of options out there...

most people's feet aren't quite that severe which is probably why not everyone is walking around in custom orthotics can be pretty expensive.... what is it typically about $100-200?

there are so many good aftermarket insoles now that its worth most people's time to check out the very many $30-50 options. its probably pretty hit and miss to try and order them online so try and find a store that stocks a few brands and go in there and stand on a bunch of them and see what feels best. some of them can even be 'custom molded' further by heating them at home in your oven and then molding them yourself. i use the Sole EVs and they can do this, but i have never tried it.

nothing wrong with paying more and getting custom ones tho... some people for sure need them and everyone could probably benfit from them. _without question everyone can benefit from changing out the insoles on 98% of all snowboarding boots because they're pretty much all garbage... _, but in then end that's probably ok because you really should be trying to get something that fits your foot well.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> how much were those sass?


I think about $50 CDN, so probably about 40 USD. Shit is always more here. 


If you don't like them in your boot they are always great to put in your shoes. Because of the arch support, and construction they end up being a little thicker then a standard insole, so you will notice you don't need to tighten the bottom portion of your boot as much.

** my sister is Podiatrist and recommend them to me because as you pointed out not every needs orthotics.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, apart from the general comfort (which is fantastic), one immediately noticeable benefit is that previously I found I was (unconsciously) curling my toes back slightly to compensate for lack of support. Now that the foot is held in place properly front to back, with the foot comfortably locked, the foot just relaxes and lets the ankle flex naturally with the boot. Much smoother less awkward, removed a lot of strain from my ankles too. And no pressure on the toes from the foot wanting to slide forward. It literally changed my riding for the better, not just my comfort.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> how much were those sass? how bout yours slush? EDIT: what is that in US dollars?


About $110 at todays rate.

I agree that people could get cheaper options to work for them - but how many could you try before you've hit the same cost as customs?

I don't know if this brand are available in the US but sounds like you have good alternatives. Though they're widely available in the European resorts I've been to, I got them from Nevada Sports in Tignes. 

The guy there Franck has a bit of a cult following (amongst skiers) and is a bit of a character - many stories of him refusing to sell people boots that aren't right for them (even pricier ones).

We got chatting as he fixed my heal lift. He told me "if you come into my shop and want to buy a boot (referring to ski boots), I will find you one. It will only fit once it's been heat moulded, so we will do that and you must trust me. We do it this way, or I am happy to show you to another shop that will sell you any boot you want, it's your choice". He must know what he's doing because he has very happy customers.

My point is, if you're going to spend the cash on this, find a craftsman if you can too. Rather than some Johnny-No-Stars kid.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Best investment I EVER made for my boots. I used to have some serious foot problems until I got custom footbeds. I think I paid around $80USD for mine two years ago?

I will agree with BA though on most being ski and hard boot specific. I typically ride a very stiff boot anyway, so a stiffer footbed doesn't really take a lot of flex away from me.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I just got home from my local shop to see their boot fitter and I had a pair of custom insoles made. The same company, Sidas, but a different material than yours in the photos. Just standing in them and walking around the store felt so much better than the stock insoles that came with my boots. In the off-season this year, I've come down with a bad case of plantar fascitis (sp?) so I absolutely had to get good insoles for my boots. I'm pretty damn pumped now to get out on the snow without any arch pain!

MeanJoe


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's been a few years but I've actually built those same footbeds for a season not the best for 95% of snowboarders. Every foot is completely different but I will say that AMFIT aka SureFoot is pure crap for snowboarders. I can't stress that enough.

Also typically if you're an active rider your foot shape changes every year (100 day a year rider) now if you're an average rider or weekend warrior you can get about 3 to 5 seasons out of a footbed. I try to get a new one every other year. 

Can't say what does and doesn't work for each of you as I'm not staring at your feet.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's been a few years but I've actually built those same footbeds for a season not the best for 95% of snowboarders. Every foot is completely different but I will say that AMFIT aka SureFoot is pure crap for snowboarders. I can't stress that enough.
> 
> Also typically if you're an active rider your foot shape changes every year (100 day a year rider) now if you're an average rider or weekend warrior you can get about 3 to 5 seasons out of a footbed. I try to get a new one every other year.
> 
> Can't say what does and doesn't work for each of you as I'm not staring at your feet.


Have you wrote up an article on this topic before? If so care to provide a link to it? I'm interested in learning more on the custom as I currently have an off-the-shelf brand that are doing an ok job, but I have high arches and could use a little more support.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Taking it back to 2009 Stock Insoles Suck Get Some Support In there «


----------

